# Male Homing Pigeon for Adoption



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

----------------


----------



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

----------


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

where is the location?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

People should put in their locations so we would know where they are. Even just the state would be helpful.


----------



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

Boston ,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you. How old is he? Could you tell us how you came to have him? Was he injured?


----------



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

He was found on the side of the road, he was a squeaker, he's 8 months old now. I took him to the vet since he was given to me, he's healthy, vaccinated, and definitely a male homer. He's also a blue bar. His band is useless for trying to find his original home. It only has one number on it. I've been trying to find a proper home for him since I don't have any pigeons, or a proper cage, but so far, he's doing well. I let him out to exercise in the meantime until I can find him a new home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you don't let him outside to exercise. He will take off and get lost.


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

If you feel alright shipping him, I'll take him. I live in Maryland


----------



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

MicheleK said:


> If you feel alright shipping him, I'll take him. I live in Maryland


May I see a photo of your loft?


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

We've got 2 coops. The big one is the breeding coop & the small one is the reg. one (flying)


----------



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

Is anyone still interested in the Boston area? I'm still trying to find him a home.


----------

